# Red Glass Barb with big belly



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a female red glass barb and I'm not sure if she has dropsey or just a lot of eggs. She was a bit swollen when we got her 2 weeks ago and has gotten a bit bigger but not much. Is there any way to tell if it is eggs or another condition that needs immediate attention. Also, if she doesn't have a male to fertilize the eggs, will she still drop them or will she hold them waiting for a mate? I don't want her to become eggs bound.
Thanks for any info.


----------

